# Meter base bracket



## jclarmo (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm doing the service on a new house that will eventually be bricked. The contractor wants me to stand the meter 4.5" off the house to leave space so they can lay the bricks later. He said that guys usually use a bracket to stand it off. I've seen them, but not sure how they work. Any help is appreciated


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Stack 3 2x4s behind it, or whatever the metric equivalent is...


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

matt1124 said:


> Stack 3 2x4s behind it, or whatever the metric equivalent is...


50.8 x 101.6


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

jclarmo said:


> I'm doing the service on a new house that will eventually be bricked. The contractor wants me to stand the meter 4.5" off the house to leave space so they can lay the bricks later. He said that guys usually use a bracket to stand it off. I've seen them, but not sure how they work. Any help is appreciated


You will need 4- 1/2" 1/4-20 screws with nuts to mount them to the meter base. The tabs on the side allow you to mount it to the wood that has been typared along the outside of the building.

If you use 2" pvc to penetrate into the back of the service panel it's a lot quicker to set up.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Forgive this Florida man for asking, but is the problem that the weather prevents the mason from laying up his veneer due to weather until the big thaw in the spring?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> Forgive this Florida man for asking, but is the problem that the weather prevents the mason from laying up his veneer due to weather until the big thaw in the spring?


Not really .,

I used to live in super cold weather locations so I will give you a quick rundown on that.

when the bricklayers or stucco crew show up what they will do the cold weather task which it mean they will tempory cover the area with scalffoing or other means to support plastic sheet or tarp and run either building heating system or run it own heater ( typically propane heaters in most case ) and keep that area above frezzeing tempture for few days until it cure up.

Very common to do that even larger commeral locations too they dont wait too much on cold weather at all.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

The_Modifier said:


> You will need 4- 1/2" 1/4-20 screws with nuts to mount them to the meter base. The tabs on the side allow you to mount it to the wood that has been typared along the outside of the building.
> 
> If you use 2" pvc to penetrate into the back of the service panel it's a lot quicker to set up.


You voided the listing on the lb.....


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

sbrn33 said:


> You voided the listing on the lb.....


Here we go.............


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Signal1 said:


> Here we go.............


Did you drill that with a Kenny bit?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

frenchelectrican said:


> Not really .,
> 
> I used to live in super cold weather locations so I will give you a quick rundown on that.
> 
> ...


I've seen that in the middle latitudes but I know people in northern latitudes who just shut down until the ground thaws. Site work contractors, for example. Not sure how much good the heat does for a mason when it's -30 outside. You'd have to heat the aggregate, the water, the brick and the building area.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> I've seen that in the middle latitudes but I know people in northern latitudes who just shut down until the ground thaws. Site work contractors, for example. Not sure how much good the heat does for a mason when it's -30 outside. You'd have to heat the aggregate, the water, the brick and the building area.


Ya that true but if it was small area then ya they can work it around.

but it depending on what the contractor do with that location some will call it off until it get warmer or they go in cold weather mode it mean it can work around with the building shell first then do the inside work much as they can as long they can find a way to keep the opening close to keep the location warm.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

jclarmo said:


> I'm doing the service on a new house that will eventually be bricked. The contractor wants me to stand the meter 4.5" off the house to leave space so they can lay the bricks later. He said that guys usually use a bracket to stand it off. I've seen them, but not sure how they work. Any help is appreciated


There may be a "store bought" bracket for this purpose, but I take a piece of sheet metal, drill the same hole pattern as the meter base mounting holes, mount this plate to the wall, and use 1/4 inch threaded rod from the metal plate out to the meter base. Use nuts on both sides of the meter base and the plate and you are in business.


----------

